# Advice for cat



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Ladies, 
I was wondering if anyone is feeding their cat with non prescriptive food after an episode of cystitis? 

Basically, last year, our cat was stressed out and we found him going in and out of his litter without doing anything. We took the litter lid off and we found him trying to do a wee but he couldn't. He gave out a cry and I found traces of blood on his penis and some on the litter. Took him to the vet immediately where he was found to have a slight temperature but he wasn't found to be blocked up. He was put on Hill's Urinary C/D and after some of the food, antibiotics and cystophan, he was fine. 

A month later we had to leave him in the cattery as we had already booked a holiday for 3 weeks. When we came home and fetch him, we noticed that he was very down and reserved and clingy. He was moping around and just had no zest. He also seemed to have lost weight. A visit to the vet showed that he lost a whole 1kg while in the cattery. He had a slight fever and was just not in a good place. He was so stressed. 

After medications, anti depressants, hills c/d and all sorts, he turned a corner after a whole 6 weeks and has been healthy since. He had no crystals in his urine analysis, no fever, never dehydrated, not blocked and the only history he has was the cystitis. 

Now based on the above, I really would like him to come off the hills c/d and start on a more natural food such as Almo Nature raw or even chicken steamed in its own juices. Our cat is not finishing his Hill's C/D food anymore and seems to hate it. But our vet insists that our cat can has to be on hill's c/d only. Changed it to the dry version which our cat loves but is now a problem as our cat hates to drink. The only way to get him to drink is to add water to his wet food. 

Can anyone advice me if it is safe for our cat to be on normal natural food. I mean, that's what they eat when they are in the wild right? High protein mice!


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Our cat regularly gets cystitis.  We feed her the special Royal Canine dried food for urinary problems along with normal wet food but she has gone off it recently. We've also got a paste in a tube from Pets at Home which we put on her paw for her to lick off if it looks like she's got an attack coming on.  Since having that we've managed to stave off a few attacks so she hadn't had to go to the vet.  She's 17 so we want to avoid her getting stressed.  However, your cat is male and I know cystitis is more serious in male cats so it's probably easier for us to control with Onion.
Hope that helps.
Sara. xx


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

vets will recommed what they are being sponserd to say! I feed raw to my cats and dogs and what do some vets say?..It will kill them stop now and feed (whatever they are being sponsored for at that moment) or they say good they look fab and are very healthy too.
I have a male cat (10 yrs) with feline lower urinary tract disease he gets crystals and has only needed vetinary help once in his life although he does get attacks of it. We feed him applaws which is expensie but worth it and you don't have to feed as much and when he's well he'llget raw and dry food. What can encorage cats to drink is a water fountain. they are warry of it at first but love it. Some cats will only drink running water. one of our cats would only drink from the tap so that's why we brought the fountain and have never look back since. Hope this helps.

Mands


----------

